# طريقة سهلة لصناعة البويات في منزلك



## chem1982 (25 مايو 2012)

المكونات 
كاس من البنزين 
كلكل او فلين
ترابية اي لون تريدة 4ملاعق
خطوات العمل
اضف الفلين قطعة قطعة الي البنزين وحرك حتي الذوبات واستمر في الاضافة حتي يصبح القوام عالي جدا ولايذوب اضافات اخري من الفلين 
وبعد الذوبان اضف الترابية وحرك 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## deler22 (4 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا لك اخى الكريم على الموضوع الرائع و المفيد
بارك الله فيك
عندى سؤال لو سمحت \ ما هى الترابية ؟؟؟؟
ارجو الرد
*​


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

merci b1


----------



## chem1982 (5 يونيو 2012)

الترابيات هي عبارة عن اكاسيد المعادن وعادة تكون ملونة اوبامكانك استخدام مخضبات اذا اردت اللون الابيض مثل تاني اوكسيد التيتانيوم او هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم (الشيد) وهذا متوفر بكثرة


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت لك من ارق تحيه


----------



## eng amona (20 يوليو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## karimyones (26 أغسطس 2012)

ما هو الكلكل او الفلين
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## masterprint (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ششكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

